# Letter from 'Neer



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2006)

I will be moving in roughly two to three weeks. I'm moving from Pennsylvania, USA over to Bishkek, Krygyzstan... right along over there by China (makers of everything Wal-Mart). Going to be an interesting transition, both for myself and FA. We're looking to add new admins, and Wikiffinity.net will be up tonight or tomorrow. =D

The current Dramaville issue we have will be fixed in a few days, too. And by the time that I do move, the new TOS and submission agreement (along with a LOT of changes) will go into effect. It will be EASY TO READ and in a REALLY NICE, NEAT FORMAT. Ease-of-use is good, no? There is a bit of discussion in the admin forums as to what to allow, not allow... we're still settling some dust on certain issues (un-related to the current llama-bomb going on).

I don't want to pull a Y!, but some changes need to take place on FA (especially before we move over to Ferrox -- we need a solid "rules set" before we grow!). And they will be somewhat draconian and drastic changes (read: quality control, to a degree). A lot of people treat FA like a furry version of Imageshack, posting anything and everything to the site. That's... not... quite going to fly long term.

Some of that will change in the upcoming TOS.

There will also be a sizable hardware upgrade for the FA server storage coming in at the end of the year. =) More on that soon.

I know there is a plethora if drama going on right now, which (if anything) shows us both that there are A) a lot of trolls and B) a lot of people who are passion about this topic and C) a lot of people who do truly care about FA.

We will make the right choice. The only thing I ask is, in the mean time, don't pull your art until you hear the final word from us. Then if you're dissatisfied with our results... feel free.

All we ask is try not to overreact when there is no solid admin announcement on the issue. The answer is coming, but remember to pack your towel and, above all else, DON'T PANIC!


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrat on the move, I hope it helps out with a lot of the stuff you've been dealing with.

Whatever you guys decide, just be sure to stick to your guns either way. Make the decision and stand by it.


----------



## Damaratus (Nov 3, 2006)

Good luck, I know you were looking to get this job.  Can I call you Drygnyr while you're in Krygyzstan?


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats on the move, Dragoneer.  I wish you the best of luck with the new job.


----------



## Landis (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow just wow. That's a real adventure right there.

Good luck with your job.


----------



## Janglur (Nov 3, 2006)

"We will make the right choice."

I am glad you have opted towards personal freedoms.


----------



## timoran (Nov 3, 2006)

Would you care to be more specific on these "draconian and drastic changes"? Because most would call "Furry art is no longer allowed" or "adult art is no longer allowed" or "black people are no longer allowed" to be draconian and drastic changes, and will automatically think that's what's in store, unless you clarify.


----------



## Suule (Nov 3, 2006)

Hope your move goes well. And I hope those draconic changes will cover things I ranted about so much im my LJ.


----------



## Aikon (Nov 3, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I don't want to pull a Y!, but some changes need to take place on FA (especially before we move over to Ferrox -- we need a solid "rules set" before we grow!).



What did Y! do and why do I feel scared?


----------



## Reo Grand (Nov 3, 2006)

just wondering will we have to resubmit after these drastic changes?
(the word "drastic" makes me worry about this type of thing)

and good luck with the move


----------



## Growly (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for updating us Dragoneer! Good luck with the move.


----------



## robomilk (Nov 3, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you being serious?


----------



## IzzyFerret (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope the move goes well! We had an exchange student from there, it was cool!

And just between you and me and no one else, thanks for doing a lot of hard work on this site, and even allowing us to vote on an issue you have every right to decide on your own. I know you've been getting a lot of crap because of this debacle, but you (and the rest of the FA admin/mod team) are really great.


----------



## blade (Nov 3, 2006)

Best of luck in the move.


----------



## Sym_Gryphon (Nov 4, 2006)

just noting the reference to "somewhat draconian and drastic changes" has me scared too... I don't want to have all my Second Life screenshots taken down...


----------



## furry (Nov 4, 2006)

Quality control??


*~*INSERT BREAKAGE OF GODWIN'S LAW HERE*~*













Hope the move goes sommthly for you, and FA too.


----------



## RavenDemonchild (Nov 4, 2006)

Um please tell me what these changes are?  I'm a tish worried here XD;


----------



## robomilk (Nov 4, 2006)

RavenDemonchild said:
			
		

> Um please tell me what these changes are?  I'm a tish worried here XD;



We all are. Just remember that hill's are fully runnable to.


----------



## Silverblue (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for putting in so much effort with the archive. Can't be easy while moving as well.


----------



## Pmoss (Nov 4, 2006)

Good luck ^^
Will be waiting patiently for said new TOS to see what is in store for FA!!!


----------



## Thornwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

goodness gracious, what kind of job offer would have you move /there/? Isn't that kind of backwater? Best of luck regardless, wow...I didn't even know that country existed until you mentioned it and I thought it was made up XD

*hugs her western civilization*

And don't worry, I think most of us are waiting on the final call before jumping to any conclusions right away unlike the few who jumped the gun a little.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 4, 2006)

Thornwolf said:
			
		

> And don't worry, I think most of us are waiting on the final call before jumping to any conclusions right away unlike the few who jumped the gun a little.


Drama is a part of the fandom, and furry drama is infamous across the net. =)


----------



## Micah Coon (Nov 4, 2006)

Furry...serious business.
-=nods...then promptly hides=-


----------



## DataBank (Nov 4, 2006)

*chuckles* So true, there. I'll wait and see what happens... still, suppose this is the same reason that I don't ever load even DA's main page anymore. o.o Ah well, at least I'm (reasonably) assured that my watch list won't have some of the more objectionable content on it. ^.^


----------



## silvermane (Nov 4, 2006)

Awww good luck on the move Dragoneer and I hope that you guys don't change too too much on here. I'd hate to think that I would see censor flags showing up all over the place. Change is always good and for you this is a BIG change. Good luck on the international move must be difficult indeed and on the new job! 

Silvermane


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 4, 2006)

You're going to hoogajoogawhere?

Should it trouble me that I've never heard of that place?


----------



## Lyenuv (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats on getting the job


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 4, 2006)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> You're going to hoogajoogawhere?



ROFL

Nice.


----------



## SageHendrix (Nov 4, 2006)

Personally I think that all things considering, you guys are doing a good job and doing the best you can to make everyone happy (which is never easy, especially when it concerns furries).  

Mature genre-specific filters would be a good thing in the future if it ever did come to that.  No matter what, think of this move as a great vacation from the stupid BS.  Maybe then you can actually focus no your life and destress from the wet explosion that has come to FA.

-Kat



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I will be moving in roughly two to three weeks. I'm moving from Pennsylvania, USA over to Bishkek, Krygyzstan... right along over there by China (makers of everything Wal-Mart). Going to be an interesting transition, both for myself and FA. We're looking to add new admins, and Wikiffinity.net will be up tonight or tomorrow. =D
> 
> The current Dramaville issue we have will be fixed in a few days, too. And by the time that I do move, the new TOS and submission agreement (along with a LOT of changes) will go into effect. It will be EASY TO READ and in a REALLY NICE, NEAT FORMAT. Ease-of-use is good, no? There is a bit of discussion in the admin forums as to what to allow, not allow... we're still settling some dust on certain issues (un-related to the current llama-bomb going on).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 4, 2006)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> Should it trouble me that I've never heard of that place?


It's next to China and that place Borat is from.

Seriously, though, Kyrgyzstan is on the border of like four other -stans.


----------



## Moonfire (Nov 4, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> It's next to China and that place Borat is from.
> 
> Seriously, though, Kyrgyzstan is on the border of like four other -stans.



Borat is from Kazakhstan. And besides that it only borders 2 other -stans Tajikistan snd Uzbekistan.
China is actually its shortest land border.


----------



## RainbowEyes (Nov 4, 2006)

Rumors say you want the site to die.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 4, 2006)

RainbowEyes said:
			
		

> Rumors say you want the site to die.


Rumor says I want to ride flying pink elephants over children's birthday parties and snipe them from the sky with an M-16 while singing _"It's a smaaaall world aaaaaafterall!"_

But I don't listen to rumors that are untrue.

(Besides, right, if I wanted FA to die, I'd just shut the server down and say "The end!" because, y'know, I can do that).


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 4, 2006)

RainbowEyes said:
			
		

> Rumors say you want the site to die.



Rumours say that Dragoneer once killed a man just to watch him die.


----------



## cesarin (Nov 4, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they banned all furry related stuff, but they let underage realistic porn and similar, same with anime-like catboys, etc..etc.
nagas..etc..


----------



## nobuyuki (Nov 4, 2006)

tell Borat I said hi


----------



## Sherbniz (Nov 4, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I will be moving in roughly two to three weeks. I'm moving from Pennsylvania, USA over to Bishkek, Krygyzstan... right along over there by China (makers of everything Wal-Mart).



Jeez... 
It looks a bit... boring in Bishkek...





I hope they have Broadband connections over there 
I can't imagine FA running from a 14.4k connection...


----------



## FirestormSix (Nov 4, 2006)

Hope your move goes well dude. And i support whatever ruling that takes place on "that" topic.


----------



## goat (Nov 4, 2006)

why would anybody go there


----------



## Aikon (Nov 4, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> Aikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was, but I found out elsewhere what happened.  Seems weird that I would keep away from furry drama, no


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 4, 2006)

goat said:
			
		

> why would anybody go there


Paycheck. A paycheck so big it could only be described as Paycheck McLargehuge.


----------



## verix (Nov 4, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Rumours say that Dragoneer once killed a man just to watch him die.


Man one time I heard that Dragoneer had sex with Sibe and DiveFox at the same time, and now adamantly denies it after having found out who they were!

Then he screwed Nekobe and just denies it to fuck with people.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 4, 2006)

verix said:
			
		

> Man one time I heard that Dragoneer had sex with Sibe and DiveFox at the same time, and now adamantly denies it after having found out who they were!
> 
> Then he screwed Nekobe and just denies it to fuck with people.



Heh. _*wonders whether >50% of forum members have a clue as to the backstory behind all of those...*_ (the names, not yer unkind rumors, verix.  )


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 4, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> goat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was contemplating replying to Goat's post with something on the lines of "One word: MONEY", but I got lazy.


----------



## goat (Nov 4, 2006)

that sounds like a considerably large paycheck


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 4, 2006)

Next thing we'll find is that Drag' got kidnapped by Islamic Terrorists.

Seriously, that place is beyond fucked up.  You'll probably find yourself moving back to the US.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 4, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishkek
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyrgyzstan

Sounds interesting. I'd have to visit the place before I'd decide to work/live there.

What's the job exactly?


----------



## Sherbniz (Nov 4, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> What's the job exactly?



Probably Gunrunning or something 

But: MONEEEYZ!


----------



## Epsereth (Nov 4, 2006)

> And they will be somewhat draconian and drastic changes (read: quality control, to a degree). A lot of people treat FA like a furry version of Imageshack, posting anything and everything to the site. That's... not... quite going to fly long term.




So, I'm not too scared about the "draconian and drastic changes" because I'm not the type to just post a bunch of random things. In fact, I think that quality control will go a long way to help keep down the number of submissions I just skim over on the Browse page. 

Howevah.

The one thing I'm most afraid of is that when I hear the word "draconian," the first thing that comes to mind is *VC-f'ing-L*. I gave up on my application at the VCL because of the stringent demands for submissions. I adore FA for many reasons - pleasing format, easy access, the kind of interaction with other artists that cannot be found on VCL - but most especially I love that I can spend twenty minutes cropping and leveling my scans and then, bam!, upload it. I hope that whatever changes you've got in mind, they're broad enough that it will still be incredibly, delightfully easy to use the site.

Also, a word on behalf of the beginners - I have thoroughly admired that this site allows for mingling of young (or not-so-young) beginners with the upper-tier, experienced artists. Shoot, I still consider myself a beginner, and I really enjoy sharing what I've learned so far with the really green-behind-the-ears people who show up. Again, I don't know yet what you've got planned extend a request that your idea of "quality control" does not include doors to keep out those among us who have just begun to create.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 5, 2006)

N3X15 said:
			
		

> Next thing we'll find is that Drag' got kidnapped by Islamic Terrorists.
> 
> Seriously, that place is beyond fucked up.  You'll probably find yourself moving back to the US.


I'll be working on a US Army base. =)


----------



## Radric (Nov 5, 2006)

RainbowEyes said:
			
		

> Rumors say you want dramafests to die.


----------



## furryskibum (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> N3X15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh snaps!  The military always spends gobs of cashmonies.  XD  Good luck on the move, 'Neer!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 5, 2006)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, doing things for the Department of Defense. That's all I can say.

I will be posting many pictures of my stay there. =)


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 5, 2006)

i am tempted to say "OH NOES! GAYS IN THE MILITARY!!" but that would be wrong of me so i wont.


----------



## furry (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Yes, doing things for the Department of Defense. That's all I can say.



You could say more, but you'd have to kill us, right?


----------



## Corinth (Nov 5, 2006)

Draconic rules.... Military.... you reminded me of Kang's Regiment from Margaret Weis' Doom Brigade or Draconic Measures. If I were to compare the two stories and the current situation we are facing, they don't appear all that harsh


----------



## Suule (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Yes, doing things for the Department of Defense. That's all I can say.
> 
> I will be posting many pictures of my stay there. =)



Back to old military trash, eh?


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Yes, doing things for the Department of Defense. That's all I can say.



[size=x-small]*Whispers* See if you can nuke New Zealand, no-one will notice [/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you/will say how much cash this one is bagging you?
My mate's dad is an IT guy for the Defence Force and he earns quite a nice figure (It kinda makes me think I should of kept with the IT course instead of Multimedia)


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 5, 2006)

verix said:
			
		

> Man one time I heard that Dragoneer had sex with Sibe and DiveFox at the same time, and now adamantly denies it after having found out who they were!
> 
> Then he screwed Nekobe and just denies it to fuck with people.



Rumour says that Dragoneer killed the archbishop of Canterbury.


----------



## maverick (Nov 5, 2006)

Just a little post to wish Dragoneer all the best, on his mission to Kyzyg... Kygys... wherever he is going. ^^;

I wish you much fun, and much profit.  Take care, man, and don't forget us while you're over there!


----------



## robomilk (Nov 5, 2006)

maverick said:
			
		

> Kyzyg... Kygys...



Khazakstan? Me like!


----------



## Epsereth (Nov 5, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Rumour says that Dragoneer killed the archbishop of Canterbury.



Roffles


----------

